# What Seniors Can Do During Medicare Open Enrollment



## SeaBreeze (Nov 2, 2016)

Some advice and tips for seniors during Medicare Open Enrollment, some useful links here too.  http://seniorjournal.com/NEWS/Medica...Enrollment.htm


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 24, 2016)

Official government website for information and help regarding Medicare.  https://www.medicare.gov/


----------



## polarity72 (Dec 28, 2016)

*what can Medicare Beneficiaries do during AEP*

I am a licensed agent that specializes in Medicare benefits  and the types of insurance options with Medicare. My services are FREE. As agents we are compensated by insurance companies contracted with CMS.  I am in the Houston Texas area. Medicare beneficiaries can change Med sup, add or change part D, or change to an advantage plan. Annual election period (open enrollment) is from October 15-December 7. to disenroll from an advantage plan and return back to traditional A+B that is January 1- Feb 14.  There are also Special Enrollment Periods (SEP) such as if you move out of service area, or get approved for LIS or Extra help. or have been diagnosed with certain conditions.


----------

